# 88's Plywood Smoker



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of ya'll seen this. I got less than sixty bucks in this cause it was laying around or given to me. If ya need details i'll help ya. It is made from 3/4 inch plywood. Some have concerns about the glue or resins in the ply. I ran heat through it with a hot plate & smoke pellets to season then I ran the propane burner with oak & hickory. If something is gonna poison me I should be dead already. K here we go!

This was the plan.


Free stuff.



Ya'll have basic carpentry skills, don't let me bore ya!



Louie took the picture gives ya an idea of the size.



Tired....





I stained the outside & seasoned every chance I had.



Wutang Chuckies. Man what a fine smell!



I was a good boy & did not drink alot of beer.


__________________






	

		
			
		

		
	
Rock On Louie! We goin Racin!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great Slanted!! lol Love the pics!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job 88.  Points


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice job. The only thing that would concern me would be juices getting on the wood and soaking in. Would be hard to clean off and might start molding. I'd almost put some aluminum foil lining on the walls to ease with the cleaning process.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 8, 2009)

that's a mighty fine aparatus!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhh....never clean. Keep it in a constant state of use Darrrin my Brother!


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a great looking smoker 88. How big of a burner did you use? How well did it do at getting up to temp. and at holding temp?

Thanks Jason


----------



## beerguy (Feb 8, 2009)

I must say that is pretty cool.  Might need to try my hand at one for fun.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Got an old fish cooker burner. Temps change in less that 3 minutes with my control. With that register on top you can control the heat. I leave the register alone on top, it bleeds the heat & smoke out just right. Folk's remember heat rises so it really does not get hot. I had it up to 350* to season with numerous smokes. Some are concerned about plywood & it's glue or resin. It is fine this plywood is seasoned from low heat. Resins/glue gas out then they form a bond. Hey i'm just a simple man. Don't let me tell ya the gig!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Feb 8, 2009)

If anybody would be worried about the pine plywood you can always get oak veneered plywood. I don't think there would be a problem after seasoning it like 88 said. But the oak is just an option.

Jason


----------



## ddave (Feb 8, 2009)

That is COOL!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the HVAC registers.  Very clean looking.  Did you use hardwood for the shelf supports?  I'd be curious to see what the insides look like after several smokes.  Wonder if it will get pretty "seasoned" looking like the UDS does.  Do you have a plate above the burner to catch dripping fat and what not?

Great job.

Dave


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 9, 2009)

2x2 pine for the shelf supports. It seasons really good. I have a old frying pan over the burner, got it from Salvation Army for 2 bucks. Lid over the pan with holes drilled it in it, 1 buck at the SA store. I'll get more pics. For what not, I can replace that bottom piece for less than i'll have to clean it. Time is money. Me I gotta watch racin this time of year! Oww Louie that hurts!


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 9, 2009)

88  great looking smoker good job


----------



## mohntr (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey 88.... looks great.  Very similar to mine.  Just wanted to mention that I switched my door latches to window sash latches.  I picked up a few at a yard sale for .50 each.   I like them because they actually push the door closed tight.  I like your vents, I'm going to have to add them to mine.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Clean a smoker???? Thems fightn' words.


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Sweet build Slanted... U done a FINE job!!!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellant looking job would like to see some pics of the lower end. Good choice of suds.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 19, 2009)

Really nice build. Would like to see more pics! Just too cool.


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice one Slanted!


----------



## gofish (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice looking box! I am more impressed that I have found another Natural Light drinking smoker, there always seems to be a cold Natural around here.......


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rock On with the Natural Light! I'll post or answer whatever ya need. Before I put the burner in I had a hot plate in it & used Traegers pellets & I wanted to season it hard so that is why it is belching smoke did this every afternoon when I got home from work.


Burner in place with a concrete paver to absorb heat, did it for safety. It is not hot down there. Also see copper tubing instead of a hose.



2x2's support the oven racks (free) from a appliance store. Built the smoker around the LXW of the racks.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey Slant88. AT first I thought you were going to be sawed in half! ha-ha.
Great box and I'll bet it will take on a good smell. I think I would have made it half as tall. Anyway, it will be a fun smoker.

beard


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember heat rises, don't want to insult ya! That heat needs to go! It will maintain 300* for 4 hours so far. That was a test to see if it would. For the smell, I roll it back into my garage, it has a smoke smell in there.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey is that burner too hot, I saw this on another site, but the burner was modified with a different lower pressure regulator to make it burn hotter, I really like that design, I was thinking about building one like that in my shop with a fixed flu and a exhaust fan....


----------



## gnubee (Feb 21, 2009)

It Looks like it started out as a coffin and when you didn't quite fit it was quickly converted into a smoker. Nice save! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking build.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 21, 2009)

Burner works fine. Good idea for your shop!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 21, 2009)

Heres the site where i got the idea from. This guy goes into detail. I wanted racks, so I could use it in different ways.

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtop...r=asc&&start=0


----------

